# Insurance



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I had GMAC insurance for the TT but it's really expensive I think. The trailers not going anywhere till next month so I let the coverage lapse. Anybody have a good policy that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I'm just looking for basic collision and liability. I don't need trip interuption and all that other stuff.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been using AON Recreation Insurance, they quote from several different RV insurance carriers. In the past it was with National, currently with Progressive. They're coverage is RV insurance, not automotive - thus the benefits are designed for RVs. The prices the have given me on my past three RVs beat our primary carrier by a wide margin. If you go to their website check out the section on "Why do you need a specialty RV insurance policy?" - if nothing else it educates you on RV insurance and gives you questions to ask other carriers about.


----------



## actsholy44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 23krs and pay 750 for the year and have GMAC dont know if they are charging you more or why


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We pay 180 a yr with VIP. Thats for the whole year covered. Its usually less in the winter because I call and place it in "storage" which is still covered--just not towing and it cuts it down to about $45 for 6 months.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am assuming that you do not live in a state that requires insurance on your vehicle at all times -- Like Virginia -- where if you let the insurance lapse you pay big fines --

Anyay -- I have USAA and pay about 180 a year for FULL REPLACEMENT, theft and loss .... i think i have a $250 deuctible

Usually its much cheaper to go with the same insurance company that your vehicle is covered under - but there are a few out there where that is not true.

If you're paying more then $300 a year -- you might want to really check around... check your deducitble, make sure that something that you are paying for for the TT is not already covered on the TV, like collision or towing or something... anything over $300 a year to me seems expensive...


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mine is with Nationwide as part of my auto policy with $50 deductable for comprehensive and $250 for collision. It works like auto insurance
if you have it totaled it will cover only what its worth at the time with depreciation. Cost is $45.40 for 6 months and I take the collision off during
the winter so it totals about $72.00/year.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

We pay $344/year, we have collision, liability and replacement with Progressive.

We weren't really happy with the way Progressive handled our claim, but they did end up paying it. We'll see how much they raise our rates now that we've had a claim...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3athlete said:


> We pay $344/year, we have collision, *liability* and replacement with Progressive.
> 
> We weren't really happy with the way Progressive handled our claim, but they did end up paying it. We'll see how much they raise our rates now that we've had a claim...


I'm not an insurance expert (I don't even play one on TV) but I don't think you have liability on the trailer. It can't tow itself, so the liability extends from the TV to the TT. At least that is how my insurance guy told me.

BTW...we pay about $125 a year with a $100 deductible.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We added our Outback to our homeowners policy with State Farm. Before that, we were with an independent RV insurance company paying around $220.00 a year. Now with State Farm, it's still right around $200.00 a year with full replacement value. Not sure if the deductible is 250 or 500, but it's just nice to have everything lumped together in the same policy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We added our Outback to our homeowners policy with State Farm. Before that, we were with an independent RV insurance company paying around $220.00 a year. Now with State Farm, it's still right around $200.00 a year with full replacement value. Not sure if the deductible is 250 or 500, but it's just nice to have everything lumped together in the same policy.


A $200....$250 deductible...who really cares? If you need to really use the insurance, then $50 isn't really an issue.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We added our Outback to our homeowners policy with State Farm. Before that, we were with an independent RV insurance company paying around $220.00 a year. Now with State Farm, it's still right around $200.00 a year with full replacement value. Not sure if the deductible is 250 or 500, but it's just nice to have everything lumped together in the same policy.


A $200....$250 deductible...who really cares? If you need to really use the insurance, then $50 isn't really an issue.
[/quote]
no silly, i said 250 or 500 deductible...that ain't no 50 bucks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We added our Outback to our homeowners policy with State Farm. Before that, we were with an independent RV insurance company paying around $220.00 a year. Now with State Farm, it's still right around $200.00 a year with full replacement value. Not sure if the deductible is 250 or 500, but it's just nice to have everything lumped together in the same policy.


A $200....$250 deductible...who really cares? If you need to really use the insurance, then $50 isn't really an issue.
[/quote]
no silly, i said 250 or 500 deductible...that ain't no 50 bucks








[/quote]

I need a vacation....

oh..I just got back from one


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

skippershe said:


> We added our Outback to our homeowners policy with State Farm. Before that, we were with an independent RV insurance company paying around $220.00 a year. Now with State Farm, it's still right around $200.00 a year with full replacement value. Not sure if the deductible is 250 or 500, but it's just nice to have everything lumped together in the same policy.


We have State Farm, added the policy since we have everything else there. Our agent told us that State Farm only replaces at the current depreciated value. I will be looking at others that offer original price replacement value. State Farm does cover contents of the TT with a $1000.00 deductible. I am thinking of getting a policy somewhere else wwith full replacement value, no deductable/$1000.00 contents coverage, it this can be found.

Anyone think this is doable?


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We are another in the group that uses State Farm. It was $177 last year. renewal in March is supposed to be 142. But we will see when the bill arrives. 
Yeah, it isn't the policy we got when we bought it with full replacement assistance and such, that first year was $350, but we have an 05, its paid for NO Loan. 
Hope I never need to file a claim..................
but the house and cars are all with them and we have never had a problem when we did have a "loss".

loss=wife loves to go hunting deer more than I do............... problem is she uses bumpers and fenders to kill them.

mk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

firemedicinstr said:


> loss=wife loves to go hunting deer more than I do............... problem is she uses bumpers and fenders to kill them.


Ouch....those darn deer think they can cross in front of an automobile going 60mph....and they only make that mistake once.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

USAA, can't go wrong if military (active or prior).


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Had insurance since day one. RV America... the underwriter is National Interstate.

Had a 12' diameter limb fall on the trailer.

Got Quote. Got Check. Got fixed!

This all happened before we ever had a chance to use it!

$328.00 year.

Brian


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

State Farm here. I want to use someone who I have other things insured through so they have more incentive to do things right.








Haven't had to use it yet... (knock on wood)
My parents have used their's a couple times through State Farm and they always had prompt service and no issues.

As for liability, I know ours is also applied to the towing vehicle. Heck, we don't technically have to have any insurance, but I don't like gambling...


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

We have USAA. We pay $83/year with $1000 deductable.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

We have Geico and I only carry comprehensive with $50 deductable and it is $60 per year. They did not raise my rate after paying for a new awning and had a claims agent out there within 24 hours.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Y-guy got it right. AON as agent here, insurance through National Interstate.

What you gotta keep in mind - for the three? of us here who are full-timers - is that our insurance needs are very different. Yup, we like the full replacement value and all that, but the important part is the liability. That is, personal liability. If you have an insured stick house, you have that stuff. If you don't - well, you don't have it, if you don't specifically buy it. You don't want to live that way, do you?

It costs more than tagging it onto your TV insurance, but for good reasons.

Now, if you want to gripe about insurance, there's that health insurance I'm paying $997 a month for. 1 March, hellloooooo, Medicare.

Sluggo


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You guys have me getting some quotes! I thought the GMAC insurance was superior because of the full replacement stuff, but I see now I've been WAY overpaying for it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 3, 2007)

We have Tennessee Farm Bureau with 200 comp and 200 collision deductable for $156.00 a year


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

We have USAA with a $1000 deductible for $106 per year. That's on a 2007 KBRS.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Current GMAC policy: $480 x 2 = $960 a year (two 6-month terms)

RV America quote: $249 a year

AON quote: $232 a year

Deductables on quote are $500 compared to $250 I have now, but come on!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Current GMAC policy: $480 x 2 = $960 a year (two 6-month terms)
> 
> RV America quote: $249 a year
> 
> ...


Wow, now that's a BIG savings!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

With AARP / The Hartford, I pay $109.00 per year. Comp, Collision with a $500 deductable.The Liability is from my TV. Towing not included. Need to really check this closer....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nationwide Insurance
Outback Sydney 32BHDS
$219/yr 
$500 ded
full replacement value
we have 3 vehicles, house, boat, snowmobiles, snowmobile trailer, and Outback with them and have had great service.

Our boat was stolen by the dealer while in storage and sold to somebody else (can you believe it). Nationwide covered all of our legal fees ($24,000) which led to us getting our $52k cash value for the boat.

Got rear ended one day, the next day an agent came out and issued a check to me.

Nationwide is on your side....
(no i dont work for them)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Nationwide Insurance
> Outback Sydney 32BHDS
> $219/yr
> $500 ded
> ...


Well, it sounds like someone is a good customer....









I actually was with Nationwide for everything when I was single. When DW and I got engaged, we combined houses prior to getting married (just being practical







). Well guess what, Nationwide would not cover her possessions as a couple since we were not married.







(gasp)

State Farm was more..... Progressive shall we say.....


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry I haven't gotten back sooner. New job, you guys know the story. We switched to AON and it is half the cost plus a little of GMAC for the same coverage and deductable. They were great to deal with too.


----------



## Cubber (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, (almost) as Nathan. We already had 3 vehicles insured with Nationwide. Added the 23krs to the lot and it added about $230/yr to the mix. That is with $500 deductible, complete replacement policy, theft, hazard, etc, etc. I thought that was pretty good. I'm sticking with Nationwide!!


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

I am also with Nationwide and unlike Sayonara, I do sort of work form them. Our family owns an agency and that is our major company. I had already had our house and three cars with Nationwide, so we just added our trailer. It costs about $263/year. I swear by Nationwide. Not only because of my experience, but also what I hear from our clients. My best suggestion is to speak with your agent handling your auto and homeowners insurance and go from there. You can usually get a multi-policy discount if you stick with your current agent. Anyway, thanks for letting me put my "expertise" to use.


----------

